# i want to get back to healthy eating



## traceycat (Mar 22, 2012)

i have realy gone of track these past few months with one thing after the other happening, my eating habits are almost as bad as they were before my diabetes.so from today i started to try an eat healthy again an workout in the gym. but i sometimes feel that im still eating the wrong kind of food. ive forgotten alot of the things that ive been told to eat or avoid. can i ever get back on track? sorry for the moan in advance


----------



## Northerner (Mar 22, 2012)

traceycat said:


> i have realy gone of track these past few months with one thing after the other happening, my eating habits are almost as bad as they were before my diabetes.so from today i started to try an eat healthy again an workout in the gym. but i sometimes feel that im still eating the wrong kind of food. ive forgotten alot of the things that ive been told to eat or avoid. can i ever get back on track? sorry for the moan in advance



Hi Tracey, why not write a food diary and then look at it after a week to see if there is anything that could be changed to something more healthy? Also, I'd suggest getting a copy of The GL Diet for Dummies as it gives a good explanation of food that is healthy and diabetes-friendly


----------



## Austin Mini (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Tracy, have you not talked with the dietitian? Every hospital has one. I only saw mine once (1988). By talking to a dietitian you are more likely to succeed rather than reading a book.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 22, 2012)

Austin Mini said:


> Hi Tracy, have you not talked with the dietitian? Every hospital has one. I only saw mine once (1988). By talking to a dietitian you are more likely to succeed rather than reading a book.



That would depend on how good the dietician was


----------



## lucy123 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi Tracey,

First - good on you for taking the positive step to get back on it - I think a few of us have been there recently.

Norherner is right - its all in the planning and food diary.

So why not make a cuppa, sit down and right out a list of healthy meals you would like to eat for 7 days and then go shopping, but stick to your list!

If this feels too much at the moment, why not make a few simple changes -eg changing bread for something healthier for a start or whatever you can think of to change.

Also - could you fit in one 20 minute walk each day - even if on your treadmill - as its not all about food!

You have made the first step in wanting to change though - so why not give it a go for this week and then record your weight change next week in the WLG?

Good luck x


----------



## traceycat (Mar 23, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Hi Tracey, why not write a food diary and then look at it after a week to see if there is anything that could be changed to something more healthy? Also, I'd suggest getting a copy of The GL Diet for Dummies as it gives a good explanation of food that is healthy and diabetes-friendly



thanks alan, yeah i think that would be a good idea for me to do, i also need to get back into testing to see what makes my levels go high as i had sort of given up on that aswel.


----------



## traceycat (Mar 23, 2012)

Austin Mini said:


> Hi Tracy, have you not talked with the dietitian? Every hospital has one. I only saw mine once (1988). By talking to a dietitian you are more likely to succeed rather than reading a book.



hi austin, i only ever saw the dietition once at my clinic, i was supposed to be seen every 6 months but never was.


----------



## traceycat (Mar 23, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> Hi Tracey,
> 
> First - good on you for taking the positive step to get back on it - I think a few of us have been there recently.
> 
> ...



hi lucy, thanks for replying . yes like you and alan have said i think thats my best way.
well i went shopping today with my list of foods for 7 days (my hubby usualy does it as im to temped by all the nice things) but today i thought it about time i realised that i cant have everything i enjoy. im not sure weather i made good choices or not though, i got things like cornflakes an rice krispies for breakfast,the only cereal i like, also brown bread and eggs. lunch will now be a sandwich or soup etc, and dinners things like baby potatoes, veg, chicken, gammon etc. its not that i had stopped altogether i still ate good food its just the things i had inbetween that was the problem. ive bought sugar free juice rather than pepsi max which i was drinking every day. my fuirt bowl is over flowing with apples pears grapes etc. i went for a nice walk with my daughter this morning and i intend to use my gym alot more now. i was 12st 5lb i think the last time i was here and im now 13st 1lb  so i know ive been doing wrong even though i was in a wheelchair for 3 months. im determined to shiffed this weight and get healthy again, and i would love to come back an join WLG if that would be ok. sorry for the long story, i just got typing an couldnt stopped myself.


----------



## lucy123 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi Tracey 

Just wondering how the weekend went? Did the beautiful weather help you or hinder you?

Keep at it - you will soon be back on track.


----------



## traceycat (Mar 26, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> Hi Tracey
> 
> Just wondering how the weekend went? Did the beautiful weather help you or hinder you?
> 
> Keep at it - you will soon be back on track.



hi lucy, my weekend was pretty good, the lovely weather realy puts you in a good mood. i ate healthy apart from having 1 pk of crisps on saturday, i had my daughter up staying with us so we went away yesterday to a marina and had a lovely long walk then home and i made a salad for tea and ate it out at the patio, so all in all i think i did pretty well.


----------

